# ASME B31.4 Pipeline Transport liquids



## ahmad abdallah (3 يناير 2010)

أعزائي 

هل يمكن المساعدة في الحصول على الكود التالي :

ASME B31.4 Pipeline Transport liquids

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## goodzeelaa (4 يناير 2010)

اتفضل يا برنس


----------



## محمد الاكرم (4 يناير 2010)

السلام
لك
http://rs15.rapidshare.com/files/13...OR_LIQUID_HYDROCARBONS_AND_OTHER_LIQUIDS_.pdf
وفقك الله


----------



## سامح 2010 (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا على هذه النسخة 
نسأل الله أن يجعل عملك فى ميزان حسناتك

 سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ahmad abdallah (4 يناير 2010)

اشكرك من اعماق قلبي وجعله االله في ميزان حسناتك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## moneebhamid (25 يوليو 2010)

mashkoor


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (27 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بس اكون له ممنون من يساعدني في الحصول على asme b31.5 refrigeration piping


----------



## moneebhamid (28 يوليو 2010)

ASME B31.5-2006
Refrigeration Piping and Heat Transfer Components


http://www.4shared.com/document/wONNvfUt/ABC_B315-2006.htm


----------

